# Indy 500 Race in Eden NC



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to see if there is any interest in a Indy 500 race at Monaco Grand Prix in Eden NC on Saturday the 24th at around 5:00PM on the 20' x 4' Maxtrax Scorpion layout?
Cars: Box Stock Super G+ with Tomy Turbo rims and either the Turbo Crown gear or the box stock G crown. Super Tires that must tech in no smaller than .432" and of coarse Tomy Super G Indy car body with wings and no mods.
Price $10.00 per racer with the winner getting 50% of the total entry fees.
We will run 3 full rotations of 4 lanes 3min. each. There will be a 4 wreck rule per heat. Using the track call button you can stop the action 3 times but on the 4th you must seat out the remainer of the heat time. You will re-enter at the starting line on the next rotation.

8 Driver limit. So the first 8 drivers are in!!!

Any questions please contact me at:
336-552-7999.........James Rorrer
or [email protected]

Any controller of choice as long as it doesn't require an ext. power source.

I will start a list of racers write here:
1: James Rorrer.............#5 AFX
2: Austin.....................Armorall
3: B-D-Donnie
4: Justin.....................McDonalds


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Count me in. Is it ok if the body has been repainted?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

As long as it weights more. Ha, ha just kidding. Sure that is fine. I've see your work, so I am sure that it will look great too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need to see if you will paint me a Danica Patrick Indy car?

JR


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

I can do that. I don't have any Motorola decals tho...maybe I can figure out how to print some up. I'll get started this weekend.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If you are going to run Super G's are you going to require everyone run the older black chassis or are you going to allow the newer gray colored chassis??? I am pretty sure I have to work until at least 5 that day so I won't be there until early evening if i come up there. I am also supposed to go work(spin wrenches) at a 24 Hour mountain bike race in North Wilksboro that weekend, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Either chassis is fine. 
JR
Sure will miss you.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you want to run box stock Indy cars why don't you use BSRT G3 902 cars ?










Then you wont have to change the hubs, gears and tires to ones that don't belong on a Super G+ box stock.
And the Tomy / AFX Indy car bodies fit on it.

*BSRT Super G3 Cars* http://scaleauto.com/bsrt/g3_cars.htm


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the 902 G3R myself but none of my customers have them yet. I was looking for a race that would allow them to be able to be a part it without paying $39.95.
I hope that they will step up to the G3R later. I have 5 in stock.

Great Car!!!

The other problem is, there are some G3 owners but the 902 G3R is faster by far. The G plus setup like a G3 can be as fast because the stock G+ Ground effect magnets are stronger than the G3 ceramic GE Magnets.

Of coarse the race will be at about 1.3 seconds slower per lap when comparing G+ and G3R's.

We do rent our track out to clubs for racing in which case they can set their own rules. $5.00 per person per race. 

Thank you for your input and interest!!!


----------



## dusty-24541 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey james me a justin we come down there for some drag racing this weekend.so maybe we can get some runing in. if not well get a dragrace racing going on o-ya ill hav a old famly firend whit us that is very intrested in racing up there his name is bobby real cool guy who love racing.later-dusty


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

New local racer, Justin as been added to the 500!!! There are now only 4 slots left.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Just four slot left for this race.


----------



## Austin-buckshot (May 18, 2008)

how much cash is up?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

As the first post said, 1/2 of whats made on entry fees, so 8 people would be $40.00.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Still have four spots left in this race with only 3 days to go.


----------



## Austin-buckshot (May 18, 2008)

im not going to be down there friday but ill be there saturday


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

On more day until the 500!!!


----------



## MOMO57 (Oct 24, 2004)

Any slots left open? I don't own a SGP, so do you have them for sale? What's the cost? I'd rather buy a 902 chassis if allowed....:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, a Super G and a G3R should be pretty close time wise. The G3R has larger traction magnets, but they are ceramic. The Super G has polymers, but I recall they are pretty comparable grip wise.


----------



## MOMO57 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well,
I think the 902 should be allowed. It will allow more 'flexibility' (allowing you to mount a lexan body). IF, or WHEN, those faster classes would be run on what looks to be a fine layout....


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

We have a sell on the Super G+ just for this race. It will be $22.00. I have Super tires and turbo rear ends too. The G3R is allot faster than the G+. Over .5 of a second per lap. The G3 is the one that is closer to the G+. 
Anyway, G+ only with .063 stock axle and Tomy Turbo hubs and Super tires with either the 22 or the 25T stock gear as I mentioned in the first post.

Hope to see you all tomorrow. I would recommend getting here by 4:00PM. The race will be at 5:00PM.

If we have over 8 racers no one will be turned away. It will just take a little longer to run the race but no problem.




J. Rorrer
Monaco Grand Prix 
201 East Meadow Road
(Eden Mall)
Eden, NC 27288


----------



## dusty-24541 (Apr 25, 2008)

*hey james*

ya man i not sure iam going to be there for test and tune but i will be there to buy a big arm for that 20.i need it bad that 20 got has got to be fixed i love that speed lol anyway my grand pop is sick he in edan hospile he not doing so good we are going up there wed to see him some time atfher noon or soon afther that ill stop buy and get my parts all so justing has to work lit tomorow so he well not bethere too. mybe well chach you next week for test and tune.but i well buy my parts form you tho so i hope to see you there later -dusty tell all of the guys i sayed hi and chuck too.later-dusty


----------

